# The wishing you a wonderful weekend thread



## Stranger (18/9/20)

Here is wishing you all a wonderful weekend

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10 | Thanks 4


----------



## ARYANTO (18/9/20)

Cheers ! lekker weekend to you and the rest of my vape fam .

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8 | Thanks 2


----------



## Timwis (18/9/20)

Due to local lockdown no pubs or restaurants, sporting facilities or anything open so weekends don't really exist under lockdown and become the same as any other day!

Reactions: Like 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## Timwis (18/9/20)

Timwis said:


> Due to local lockdown no pubs or restaurants, sporting facilities or anything open so weekends don't really exist under lockdown and become the same as any other day!


But Happy Weekend to the rest of you!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5 | Funny 1 | Thanks 4


----------



## Resistance (18/9/20)

Happy weekend from I to u !

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Thanks 5


----------



## DavyH (18/9/20)

Great thread! Have a fantastic weekend folks, I don’t see any rain forecast so get the shorts on, drinks out and fires lit!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5 | Thanks 3


----------



## AKS (18/9/20)

Have a happy & safe weekend,all you good people.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Thanks 4


----------



## Silver (18/9/20)

Thanks for all the wishes

wishing you all a great weekend too
May it be good weather, tasty vapes and food, lots of chips and good times

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3 | Thanks 4


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (19/9/20)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Thanks 5


----------



## Grand Guru (19/9/20)

Have a peaceful one!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/9/20)

Good walk around the suburb!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 9


----------



## Timwis (19/9/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Good walk around the suburb!
> View attachment 208086


I wonder how many pints will add up to 931 calories!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Adephi (19/9/20)

Timwis said:


> I wonder how many pints will add up to 931 calories!



1 pint = 180 calories

931 calories = 5.17 pints.

So almost a 6 pack.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Timwis (19/9/20)

Adephi said:


> 1 pint = 180 calories
> 
> 931 calories = 5.17 pints.
> 
> So almost a 6 pack.


I'm off for a covid-19 dodging 7.78km walk, i hope that didn't include uphills!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Adephi (19/9/20)

Timwis said:


> I'm off for a covid-19 dodging 7.78km walk, i hope that didn't include uphills!



I'm a few walks behind. Will need more than an ultra marathon to catch up.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/9/20)

Adephi said:


> 1 pint = 180 calories
> 
> 931 calories = 5.17 pints.
> 
> So almost a 6 pack.



Awesome so I can get pissed tonight then! 3 Beers and I become unplayable.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 9


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/9/20)

Some of my friends I met on my walk!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 6 | Funny 1


----------



## THE REAPER (19/9/20)

Sitting with my dad clocking pigeons thats coming from a race.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 11


----------



## Timwis (19/9/20)

THE REAPER said:


> Sitting with my dad clocking pigeos thats coming from a race.
> View attachment 208117


Traditionally a popular North of England pastime!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Timwis (20/9/20)

Call me miserable but Forest lost (i blame it on playing to empty stadium(excuses))! That's my weekend completely ruined!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (20/9/20)

THE REAPER said:


> Sitting with my dad clocking pigeons thats coming from a race.
> View attachment 208117



wow that’s amazing @THE REAPER !

Maybe they can fetch you some vape juice on the way

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## THE REAPER (20/9/20)

Silver said:


> wow that’s amazing @THE REAPER !
> 
> Maybe they can fetch you some vape juice on the way


Agree that would be cheaper only problem is i dont know anyone in welkom and Richmond lol. One is 660 km and the other is 640km i think. That is this weekend coming. Will see if i can get a video of the release an post it here later.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (20/9/20)

THE REAPER said:


> Agree that would be cheaper only problem is i dont know anyone in welkom and Richmond lol. One is 660 km and the other is 640km i think. That is this weekend coming. Will see if i can get a video of the release an post it here later.


I hope you wear a flat cap as well! You can train one to fetch e-liquid from mine i have every flavour you can think of including, Christmas Cake, Hot Cross Bun and Upside Down Cake!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO (20/9/20)

THE REAPER said:


> Sitting with my dad clocking pigeons thats coming from a race.
> View attachment 208117


Nearly misread clocking with cooking - anything's possible nowadays

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## THE REAPER (20/9/20)

Timwis said:


> I hope you wear a flat cap as well! You can train one to fetch e-liquid from mine i have every flavour you can think of including, Christmas Cake, Hot Cross Bun and Upside Down Cake!


They all sound great. Yes you can give me 50 bottles and it wont even make a dent in the 1000 you have. But to get them there is the problem cant train them to do that lol. And as for the cap no cap going bald already lol.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## THE REAPER (20/9/20)

ARYANTO said:


> Nearly misread clocking with cooking - anything's possible nowadays


When i was younger i ate their eggs once taste like normal eggs just a bit sweeter lol never tried again lol

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO (24/9/20)

Children of Esigssa
Lekker long weekend to the fortunate few - Happy Braai day to the rest of you

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 3


----------



## ARYANTO (26/9/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (26/9/20)

Nice family weekend, my sister and her family and my mom came to visit. My cousin and some other friends joining us later. Today is going to be a good day! Wishing all Forumites and their families a wonderful weekend!

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Resistance (26/9/20)

Have a good weekend folks. It nice and wet in Cape Town today so I'm mostly indoors today and loving it.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Stranger (26/9/20)

I love Sundays, at my age I am on a promise once a month.

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Silver (26/9/20)

Have a wonderful weekend to all

Hope your weekend is filled with happiness , tasty chocolates , fabulous vapes, good friends and family. 

Oh and chips of course

Reactions: Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (26/9/20)

Thanks to all and hope everyone has a great weekend. Here in Port Elizabeth we have a wiiiiindy day so better inside. Love any and all weather rain, sun, snow not that it ever snows but yes wind no no not a big fan.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (27/9/20)

Like last weekend a local lockdown here and the weekend started with Forest losing yet again on Friday night so bah humbug to your wonderful weekends, only joking have a good one!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Stranger (30/9/20)

Forest is a wonderful football team, unlike where I was born

S'nland

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jacques3Fox (30/9/20)

THE REAPER said:


> Thanks to all and hope everyone has a great weekend. Here in Port Elizabeth we have a wiiiiindy day so better inside. Love any and all weather rain, sun, snow not that it ever snows but yes wind no no not a big fan.


When I grew up in the PE area i thought the wind was bad, but i only realized the West Coast was worse when i moved.. lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Stranger (3/10/20)

Have a great weekend everyone, the Sun is shining and the braai is calling.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 3


----------



## ARYANTO (3/10/20)

Enjoy the weekend - my ''after lockdown'' life is one LOOONG weekend - this non routine suits me fine

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (3/10/20)

Have a good weekend guys. Happy vaping!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## Stranger (23/10/20)

Have a fantastic weekend everyone, my pool is now a whopping 28C, I am in like Flynn

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (23/10/20)

May your weekend be filled with clouds (not the ones in the sky)! More like the ones you chuck or next to the braai!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (23/10/20)



Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 4


----------



## Resistance (23/10/20)

How'zt vapers., Have an Awesome Weekend!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 3


----------



## ARYANTO (24/10/20)

Great weekend in the making - beer in fridge, garden watered , pool primed, need to do some shopping and then...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (25/10/20)

Time to end this weekend, hope everyone had a lekker one!
"Staan Rib" coming along, the men are babysitting and the women are having their best time in the pool. Cheers ECIGSSA family!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (25/10/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Stranger (13/11/20)

Have a great and safe weekend everyone

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Stranger (4/12/20)

Have a great weekend everyone.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Stranger (4/12/20)

If you feeling down,.... just dance like no one is looking.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (5/12/20)

Stranger said:


> If you feeling down,.... just dance like no one is looking.


I think his sunnies are too dark , 'cause everyone is looking.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Resistance (5/12/20)

Have a good weekend all!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Stranger (18/12/20)



Reactions: Thanks 6


----------



## Grand Guru (18/12/20)

Get that Vape mail ready. Do some pit stop on your favourite tanks. And stay at home it’s not safe out there! Have a blessed weekend everyone

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 5


----------



## Resistance (19/12/20)

Happy weekend and compliments of the season everyone!

Reactions: Thanks 4


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (19/12/20)



Reactions: Thanks 4


----------



## ARYANTO (19/12/20)

Happy weekend gang - enjoy and be safe .

Reactions: Thanks 3


----------



## Stranger (22/1/21)

For the boys

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 3


----------



## Stranger (22/1/21)

For the girls

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/1/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 5


----------



## Stranger (5/2/21)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Stranger (12/2/21)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (12/2/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 4


----------



## Resistance (12/2/21)

Have a good weekend everyone!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Stranger (5/3/21)

Have a fantastic weekend everyone, stay safe now y'all' hear.

Reactions: Thanks 5


----------



## Hooked (5/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Grand Guru (5/3/21)

Happy Weekend everyone!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (12/3/21)

Have a
great weekend everyone. Looking forward to mine

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (12/3/21)

Enjoy your weekend Oupa @Stranger !!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (12/3/21)

Have a great weekend Ecigssa

Reactions: Thanks 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (19/3/21)

Have an epic long weekend everyone!!! Be good, if not, be good at it!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Stranger (19/3/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe (19/3/21)

Damn what a long week/month. First weekend off in month and a half.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Stranger (9/4/21)

Friday is upon us again, ... time to burn some meat on a open fire

Have a great one everybody.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (9/4/21)



Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (9/4/21)

Have an awesome weekend everyone!!!!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO (9/4/21)

It's that time of the week !

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (16/4/21)

Have an awesome weekend everyone!!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Stranger (16/4/21)

Right back atcha man

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Resistance (16/4/21)

Happy weekend all!

Reactions: Thanks 3


----------



## Hooked (16/4/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Stranger (23/4/21)

Have a wonderful weekend all.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/4/21)

Looking forward to the weekend because it FLW competition time on Inanda Dam! Bazinga!

Fishing Vape setup almost ready! Just need to prime the coils and fill the Dvarw's!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (23/4/21)



Reactions: Thanks 3


----------



## Hooked (23/4/21)

If you've got the day off on Monday, enjoy the long weekend.
If you're going away, drive safely peeps. Yzer was quiet today, but there was heavy traffic on the R27 from CT towards Langebaan side.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (7/5/21)



Reactions: Thanks 5


----------



## Hooked (14/5/21)

Have a great weekend everyone! Vape up a Storm!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (14/5/21)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Resistance (14/5/21)



Reactions: Thanks 4


----------



## Grand Guru (15/5/21)

Peaceful weekend everyone!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/5/21)

Very peaceful so far!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Molly13 (15/5/21)

An amazing weekend to everyone!

Reactions: Thanks 5


----------



## Hooked (16/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked (21/5/21)

Have a great weekend everyone!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (28/5/21)



Reactions: Thanks 6


----------



## Adephi (3/6/21)

Almost weekend. Hang in there

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (4/6/21)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (4/6/21)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (5/6/21)

Have a good weekend all!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (11/6/21)

Enjoy the nothingness, peeps!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Stranger (25/6/21)

Here is wishing you all a wonderful and SAFE weekend.

Reactions: Thanks 4


----------



## Resistance (25/6/21)

Happy weekend all!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Raindance (25/6/21)

TGIF!

Have a good one ya-all!

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 3


----------



## THE REAPER (25/6/21)

For everyone that's not working the weekend have a great weekend. And for those that are working I feel your pain have a great weekend too.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## Timwis (25/6/21)

Have a great weekend everybody, for me it means Red Wine, Apple JD and a few beers, cheers!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 3


----------



## WV2021 (26/6/21)

Happy Weekend all.

Keep it chilling and vape your lungs out.
For most of us it is working and some is relaxing so enjoy everybody.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 3


----------



## Adephi (16/7/21)

Guess what!! It's Friday night!

What a year this week has been.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Grand Guru (3/9/21)

Let’s revive this thread.

​

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (3/9/21)



Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (3/9/21)

Today my grandson turned 7 months, ... which is just about old enough to watch a match or two over the weekend and explain why Arsenal are playing so KAK. 

Happy weekend everyone. The Sun is out, if your bike comes out too. RIDE WELL, STAY SAFE.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Stranger (10/9/21)

Have a safe and wonderful weekend all. If you have a birthday many happy returns.

If you are waiting for your juice to steep may it be

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (10/9/21)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (10/9/21)



Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (10/9/21)

Have a good, safe and happy weekend all!

Reactions: Thanks 3


----------



## Grand Guru (11/9/21)

Peaceful! My favourite spot in the city of Roses

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Hooked (24/9/21)

Enjoy the long weekend peeps!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Angelskeeper (24/9/21)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Angelskeeper (24/9/21)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Adephi (24/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (25/9/21)

Weekend is almost halfway done ,but have a good one altogether.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Grand Guru (15/10/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 5


----------



## Grand Guru (22/10/21)

Have a blessed weekend everyone!

Reactions: Thanks 7


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (22/10/21)



Reactions: Thanks 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (22/10/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 5


----------



## Grand Guru (19/11/21)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (19/11/21)



Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (20/11/21)

Yes it's going to be a great weekend !

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Resistance (20/11/21)

Greetings Ecigssa. Have a happy weekend. I'm not feeling to good ,but I hope you all have an Awesome weekend.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## WV2021 (20/11/21)

Good Morning all happy weekend my the weekend be full of love and laughter.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Grand Guru (10/12/21)

Have a wonderful weekend fellow forumites

Reactions: Thanks 5


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (10/12/21)



Reactions: Thanks 5


----------



## Adephi (24/12/21)

Be safe and party like a champ!

Reactions: Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (24/12/21)

Have a great weekend everyone! A merry Christmas to all those that are celebrating tomorrow!

Reactions: Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (31/12/21)



Reactions: Thanks 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (31/12/21)

2021 is rapidly drawing to a close, and as we ready ourselves for our annual New Year Celebrations, (_which we can have this year! ... *YAY!*_), and with just a little trepidation ... Let's reflect on just how far we have come in spite of the challenges we've had to endure.
Not discounting 2020, 2021 has been a particularly tough one for many of us, and I feel somewhat blessed to have had this forum helping me through some of those tough times ... so I would like to thank every single member of this group for your help, your support and ... for the laughs ... and I wish you all, along with your families, a safe and festive New Years weekend and a blessed 2022 ... God knows we all need it!

Reactions: Winner 4 | Thanks 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (31/12/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (31/12/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 4


----------



## Resistance (1/1/22)

Happy new year everyone!
Have a

Reactions: Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## AKS (1/1/22)

Have a super Saturday evening all.

Reactions: Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (21/1/22)



Reactions: Thanks 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (11/2/22)

Have an Epic Weekend everybody!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 3


----------



## Grand Guru (11/2/22)

Have an awesome weekend everyone!

​

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 5


----------



## Grand Guru (25/2/22)

_

_

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (5/3/22)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (19/3/22)



Reactions: Thanks 6


----------



## Stranger (1/4/22)



Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 5


----------



## Grand Guru (1/4/22)



Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 4


----------



## Resistance (4/6/22)



Reactions: Thanks 4


----------



## Grand Guru (4/6/22)

It's the weekend. Go outdoors!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Resistance (4/6/22)

Grand Guru said:


> It's the weekend. Go outdoors!
> 
> View attachment 257016


Looks lekka. I wish. You have fun for us that cant

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (22/7/22)

*Where the beers?*

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 3


----------



## Silver (22/7/22)

Happy weekend to everyone

just had an awesome morning. Attended assembly at my old school (King Edward) in JHB for our 31yr reunion 
(was supposed to be 30y but Covid got in the way)

what an atmosphere. 
ones life flashes before ones eyes in minutes
surreal

and so lekker to see many of the old buddies 

the festivities continue tomorrow with watching the Rugby and a spit Braai

pS - I think I was the only vaper this morning. Took the mighty little evod

Reactions: Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------

